
T-Mobile’s Google phone may offer free e-mail - rockstar9
http://techland.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2008/09/22/t-mobiles-google-phone-may-offer-free-e-mail/
======
wmf
Let's see, Gmail is free and the Gphone includes Gmail. No surprise there.

The fact that this is a story just exposes the brokenness of the cellular
industry.

